# Quelques conseils avant l'achat



## nerdyiman (26 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tous, n'ayant pas auparavant acheté d'iPhone de chez un particulier je me dirige vers vous afin d'avoir quelques conseils.

La personne en question me vend un iPhone 6S 64 GB, cette personne je ne la connais pas je ne lui ai parlé qu'au téléphone, je préfère donc prendre quelques précautions.

Mes questions sont les suivantes : est-il possible qu'il me vende un iPhone bloque, bien que la boite soit cacheter ?

Quel est le moyen le plus rapide et le plus sur pour savoir que l'iPhone est authentique ?

Je serai ravi d'avoir d'autres conseils si vous en avez !


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2016)

Remise en mains propres pour pouvoir faire un essai avant de finaliser la vente. 

Ce serait ballot de recevoir une boîte "cachetée" ne contenant qu'un bloc de bois...

(Un particulier qui vend un iPhone non déballé, c'est quand même louche, non? Et il le propose à quel prix?)


----------



## nerdyiman (26 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Remise en mains propres pour pouvoir faire un essai avant de finaliser la vente.
> 
> Ce serait ballot de recevoir une boîte "cachetée" ne contenant qu'un bloc de bois...
> 
> (Un particulier qui vend un iPhone non déballé, c'est quand même louche, non? Et il le propose à quel prix?)


Comment ca louche ?


----------



## peyret (26 Août 2016)

Je suppose qu'il est tombé du camion...... alors


----------



## nerdyiman (26 Août 2016)

Normalement il le vend avec la facture donc je pense que ca va.


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Août 2016)

nerdyiman a dit:


> Normalement il le vend avec la facture donc je pense que ca va.



Bonsoir,

Beaucoup de mésaventures de personnes ayant acheté un iBidule à un particulier avec une facture... Facture qui se révélait photoshopée au final. Méfiance, donc.

Tu n'as pas répondu à la question : quel est le prix ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2016)

nerdyiman a dit:


> Comment ca louche ?



Un particulier qui achète un iPhone, il l'ouvre! Il ne le garde pas dans sa boîte sans y toucher pour le revendre moitié prix!
Pourquoi est-ce qu'il ne l'a jamais ouvert?


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Pourquoi est-ce qu'il ne l'a jamais ouvert?


Tombé de camion ? 

Mais sur le fond, ce n'est pas clair.


----------



## nerdyiman (26 Août 2016)

Bon je ne sais pas trop mais le prix en euro est 670€


----------



## nerdyiman (26 Août 2016)

Devrais-je ajouter qu'en Tunisie l'iPhone est vendu a 1000€ chez les Apple Premium Reseller ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Août 2016)

Tu es donc tombé sur un philanthrope qui se débarrasse pour 670€ de quelque chose qui en vaut 1000. 
[emoji848]
Je serais philanthrope à mon tour et laisserais cette belle affaire à quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## city1 (26 Août 2016)

Il ne faut pas hésiter aussi à allumer et à tout contrôler (pour éviter que le téléphone soit bloqué icloud par exemple et que le vendeur ne veuille pas te donner d'éventuels identifiants...)


----------



## nerdyiman (26 Août 2016)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Tu es donc tombé sur un philanthrope qui se débarrasse pour 670€ de quelque chose qui en vaut 1000.
> [emoji848]
> Je serais philanthrope à mon tour et laisserais cette belle affaire à quelqu'un d'autre.



Il n y a que les Apple Premium Reseller qui le vendent a ce prix.


----------



## jean512 (15 Septembre 2016)

j'ai déjà acheté un iPad air 2 sous blister pas cher à un particulier, facture comprise.
Peut être photoshop et tombé du camion mais au final il marche impec


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2016)

Aucun matériel Apple n'est vendu sous blister!
Ce ne sont pas des PowerRangers dans un rayon Toys'R'Us !!


----------



## jean512 (16 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Aucun matériel Apple n'est vendu sous blister!
> Ce ne sont pas des PowerRangers dans un rayon Toys'R'Us !!



c'est une blague je suppose ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2016)

Non la réalité! Cherche sur Google ce qu'est un blister d'emballage. Aucun iPhone, iPod ni iPad n'a jamais été emballé dans ces horreurs!


----------



## jean512 (16 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Non la réalité! Cherche sur Google ce qu'est un blister d'emballage. Aucun iPhone, iPod ni iPad n'a jamais été emballé dans ces horreurs!



Donc t'as compris que je parlais que l'pad en lui meme était sous blister, or c'est la boite qui est sous blister (évidemment).


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2016)

Ni l'un ni l'autre!!!! La boîte n'est absolument pas dans un blister...

Tu l'as reçu dans un truc comme ça ton iPad?




(Image de blister d'emballage prise au hasard sur Google)


----------



## jean512 (16 Septembre 2016)

ok voila la première vidéo de déballage que j'ai trouvé : 



Tout mes produits apple que j'ai eu, en france et à l'étrange étaient sous blister, donc je suppose que tu n'as jamais eu de produits Apple du coup (du moins neuf).


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

Salut,

Je ne vois aucun blister dans le film.


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2016)

Un blister (ampoule, cloque en anglais) est un emballage plastique obtenu par thermoformage pour englober l'objet à protéger dans une espèce de bulle plastique transparente. 







Par respect pour les équipes qui conçoivent le packaging des produits Apple (dont la qualité est regulierement présentée dans les écoles de marketing), merci de ne pas parler de blister pour désigner, je suppose, les films de protection apposés sur les produits.


----------



## jean512 (16 Septembre 2016)

tout ça pour des mots, vous êtes sérieux les gars ? 
il faut écrire film blister pour que vous compreniez ???

http://www.polydis.fr/FILM-PVC-BLISTER-265MM/1M


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2016)

Non il ne faut pas utiliser le terme blister quand ca n'a rien à voir avec un blister!
Et le film polyester dont tu mets le lien, est un film destiné à créer des emballages blister par thermoformage (comme précisé sur le lien). 

Apple n'utilise pas ce procédé bas de gamme dans ses emballages. 

Sinon pourquoi ne pas parler d'un composé plastique pour l'écran, sous prétexte que ce n'est pas du verre minéral!


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2016)

jean512 a dit:


> Tout mes produits apple que j'ai eu, en france et à l'étrange étaient sous blister, donc je suppose que tu n'as jamais eu de produits Apple du coup (du moins neuf).


Tu confonds blister _(boite en plastique semi rigide)_  avec un filmage _(film plastique extra fin)_.


----------



## ibabar (27 Septembre 2016)

nerdyiman a dit:


> Mes questions sont les suivantes : est-il possible qu'il me vende un iPhone bloque, bien que la boite soit cacheter ?
> Quel est le moyen le plus rapide et le plus sur pour savoir que l'iPhone est authentique ?


Le seul moyen de ne pas se faire arnaquer, c'est d'acheter un produit Apple en Apple Store mais à prix plein pot...
Je pense aussi que leboncoincoin (notamment) regorge de biens trop d'annonces de produits "neufs" ou sous cellophane, pour que tous soient d'honnêtes vendeurs (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas dans le lot).

La rencontre dans un lieu public, fréquenté (le guet-apens pour agression et vol de cash, ça existe aussi, sans qu'il n'y ait le moindre produit!).
Effectivement, il faut rester ferme, indiquer qu'on le prend (si telle est l'intention et que le prix est négocié au préalable), mais aussi exiger d'ouvrir la boîte avant versement du cash: si le vendeur n'a rien à se reprocher et si cela n'est qu'une clause résolutoire à la vente (on comprend aussi qu'un vendeur de bonne foi préférera conserver l'avantage d'une boîte scellée pour un acheteur sérieux s'il n'a qu'un curieux qui se tâte), il ne doit pas y avoir de problème.
Premier point déjà, c'est de vérifier le numéro de série (s'il est déclaré volé ou si simplement il est encore activé iCloud, ou simplement aussi vérifier la date de fabrication):
https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/
https://kelpom.fr

Bon, après la vente de gré à gré reste basée sur la confiance. 2 anecdotes:
_ J'ai acheté un iPad Pro 12.9'' en boîte (scellée) en avril: 660€ (après négo) au lieu de 909€, sans facture. La jeune femme m'a dit l'avoir gagné à un concours. J'ai pu googlisé la fille (startupeuse) et en plus elle m'a donné RDV sur son lieu de travail, c'était plus elle qui n'était pas rassurée (elle avait convié un ami). J'ai juste vérifier le numéro de série, sans même ouvrir la boîte. Aucun problème.
_ J'ai vendu (aujourd'hui) un iPhone 6 Plus. Le jeune acheteur l'a testé sous toutes ces coutures. J'étais détendu et confiant (rien à me reprocher), j'avais en plus la facture d'origine à mon nom (achat AS). Or le numéro IMEI de la boîte (et de la facture) ne correspondait pas au numéro de l'iPhone: effectivement j'avais eu un échange standard en AS suite à un problème hardware (je pensais que j'avais eu une la boîte correspondante, mais faut croire que non).


----------



## ibabar (4 Octobre 2016)

JE NE SAIS PAS QUEL EST LE MODERATEUR IMBECILE QUI A DEPLACE MON POST ICI...!?
QU'ON M'EXPLIQUE LE RAPPORT ENTRE DES CONSEILS D'ACHAT D'UN IPHONE D'OCCASION A UN PARTICULIER AVEC DES UNE QUESTION COMMERCIALE SUR UN ACHAT NEUF EN ZONE EURO...!?


----------



## lome_bbrr (7 Octobre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> Premier point déjà, c'est de vérifier le numéro de série (s'il est déclaré volé ou si simplement il est encore activé iCloud, ou simplement aussi vérifier la date de fabrication):
> https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/
> https://kelpom.fr


Exact. tellement important!!!
j'ajouterais https://www.icloud.com/activationlock/
Après chez nous on achète pas mal de l'occasion et revendons également. Il faut effectivement être prudent, et un contact téléphonique est primordial pour chaque transaction. Si votre acheteur/vendeur ne veut pas d'appel, c'est louche. Et si il y a appel, se fier à son instinct.


----------

